# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  VAŽNO - trebamo nekog za RTL

## tonili

Važno je jako! Kratka izjava za rtl - snimaju bilo gdje.
Ideala bi bila netko tko je vani u postupcima bio, upravo jest ili se sprema - ali - nije uvijet!
Može bilo tko tko je voljan reći da nismo ovce i da i dalje tražimo adekvatno liječenje za sve neplodne parove u RH!
Javite se Ivarici, Kadauni ili meni na pp.

----------


## ina33

Samo da dam svoj "administrativni obol", možda ta mogućnost nekog ohrabri - je li moguća anonimka (mućenje glasa i face), ili je full frontal?

----------


## tonili

Ina zaista neznam - trebalo bi se dogovorit s novinarkom - no mislim da im treba netko glavom i bradom - da se tak izrazim...

----------


## ina33

Kako ja to čitam, najbolje da se jave i oni koji bi možda pristali i na neke podvarijante. Tj. novinarsko "trebovanje" se možda može promijenit u neku drugu potrebu, ako nema ponude da zadovolji trebovanje za jasnim prikazom glava i brada. Naravno, najbolje glave i brade, to je uvijek najupečatljivije, ovo bi možda bio neki kompromis.

----------


## tonili

Bilo bi super da se netko javi za ikakvu varijantu, no, vidim da samo mi ovdje lamentiramo

----------


## ina33

Vidim da ne pišu rokovi - za kad je to? Možda i to nekome pomogne, a možda su i poslali PP. Koji put to traženje malo dulje traje, tj. rijetko tko odmah skoči na prvu, ma koliko to pomaže nama svima i, iz perspektive aktivizma, idealna je prilika... .

----------


## laky

> Važno je jako! Kratka izjava za rtl - snimaju bilo gdje.
> Ideala bi bila netko tko je vani u postupcima bio, upravo jest ili se sprema - ali - nije uvijet!
> Može bilo tko tko je voljan reći da nismo ovce i da i dalje tražimo adekvatno liječenje za sve neplodne parove u RH!
> Javite se Ivarici, Kadauni ili meni na pp.


mi se opet spremamo na FET na VV ali nismo iz RH a već i iz pasteta isti iskaču  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BHany

i RTL ponovo traži nekoga 
za snimanje priloga o pismima
nekoga tko je poslao pismo

----------


## Snekica

Javila mi se Mojmira Pastorčić na mail ali nažalost ovaj put ne mogu pomoći.  :Sad:

----------


## tonili

I meni - ajmo cure - dajte se ohrabrite! evo, ja nudim svoje drušvo na snimanju sutra ua HTV - hoće li vam biti lakše ako nas je više odjednom tamo?

----------


## anddu

Za kad treba za RTL i je li snimanje dolazi u obzri svugdje u Hr? Mogu pokušati večeras pričati s MM-om, ali tvrd je on orah za slomiti po ovom pitanju

----------


## tonili

Ovo za Rtl nisam sigurna - upravo sam poslala Mojmiri mail pa očekujem odgovor...Javim čim više saznam. Vjerujem da mogu snimiti bilo gdje - jedino ako imaju kratak rok...vidjet ćemo.
Anddu bilo bi to super - ne mora on pred kameru - što god odlučili  :Kiss:  za ideju!
Za HTV se snima sutra, a ide u četvrtak.

----------

